# Windows 7 Premium ISO required



## AsRock (Oct 11, 2017)

I am after well what the title says,  i tried MS they told me go to the manufacture, so i did and ASUS told me it's not available in any way or form.

I am after it for a ASUS eeePC 1015PN which i just replaced the fan in to get it working again.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 11, 2017)

Looks dodgy,  but I installed it in a vm,  and it's clean...  home premium x64
https://softlay.net/operating-syste...full-version-free-download-iso-32-64-bit.html
Make sure to have ublock active.....


----------



## Kursah (Oct 11, 2017)

So if you enter the key here: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows7

No bueno?

Home Premium should come up for you with the key and give you the option to download the MS ISO direct. But I have seen occurrences where that isn't the case. Just wanted to confirm.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 11, 2017)

Kursah said:


> So if you enter the key here: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows7
> 
> No bueno?
> 
> Home Premium should come up for you with the key and give you the option to download the MS ISO direct. But I have seen occurrences where that isn't the case. Just wanted to confirm.



Yeah MS tells me to go to ASUS lol.

*Error*
The product key you entered appears to be for software pre-installed by the device manufacturer. Please contact the device manufacturer for software recovery options.

ASUS say

Thank you for contacting ASUS Product Support, my name is Brandon C. 

I hope you are having a wonderful day today.

I understand that you are in need for a recovery media to restore the OS on your unit. I will do my best to assist you with regards to this query.

I apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause but based on checks made there is no Recovery Media for your device specified.

We do *value *your business, thank you for being a part of the ASUS family.

If you have any further questions, comments, or concerns please do not hesitate to let us know, we will be more than happy to assist you.
Best Regards,

Ya gotta be careful of that F word, i would not go as far as value.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 11, 2017)

Here u can download Win7 Home Premium 32/64bit: https://pcriver.com/operating-systems/windows-7-home-premium-iso-free-download.html


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 11, 2017)

This is a mirror of Microsoft's old DigitalRiver archive.  These are all original Microsoft ISOs.

http://mirror.corenoc.de/digitalrivercontent.net/


----------



## Readlight (Oct 11, 2017)

Same here that sticker on hp pc is useless it says i need to contact whit manufacturer, they will charge a lot off money for windows media disk. same shit was whit 8.1 Bing
Good thing that there is TEAM OS whit all updates inside.


----------



## pigulici (Oct 11, 2017)

I use this when I need a iso, the speed it is good:
http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/microsoft_windows_iso_download_tool.html


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 11, 2017)

Readlight said:


> Same here that sticker on hp pc is useless it says i need to contact whit manufacturer, they will charge a lot off money for windows media disk. same shit was whit 8.1 Bing
> Good thing that there is TEAM OS whit all updates inside.


yea, in here my friend brought me HP laptop with "bad" os, bad recovery and i decide to format it and buy another new OS


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 19, 2017)

*ALL WINDOWS VERSIONS DOWNLOAD (ALL UNALTERED)*
http://windowsiso.net


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2017)

micropage7 said:


> yea, in here my friend brought me HP laptop with "bad" os, bad recovery and i decide to format it and buy another new OS



Easiest thing to do.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 19, 2017)

Why buy a new OS? Laptops have the key integrated into BIOS. You just have to install Windows over and it'll automatically activate. Same applies to Windows 7. And I think you can still upgrade it to Windows 10 using update assistant and it'll still activate. It's worth a try.


----------



## Readlight (Oct 19, 2017)

Already got Win7 Pro in my language, i hope it will activate because pc come from rusia and it has probably changed hdd. Now it is whit rusia locales.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 19, 2017)

That usually didn't matter. I've had Slovenian Windows 7 and I could just easily install English one instead using same key.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 19, 2017)

I know ultimate had all (or atleast many) languages installed, unless you opted out of it. Possible it could be for other ver


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 19, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Why buy a new OS? Laptops have the key integrated into BIOS. You just have to install Windows over and it'll automatically activate. Same applies to Windows 7. And I think you can still upgrade it to Windows 10 using update assistant and it'll still activate. It's worth a try.


really? even its oem?
im kinda lazy to get that one and he has no installer at all, no driver dvd

i told him to rma it but he said just format it


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 19, 2017)

micropage7 said:


> really? even its oem?
> im kinda lazy to get that one and he has no installer at all, no driver dvd
> 
> i told him to rma it but he said just format it



Yes, even OEM. Just make sure you'll re-install the exact same edition (Home or Pro). 32bit or 64bit also doesn't matter.


----------



## wurschti (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow, I had completely forgotten this version existed lol


----------



## AsRock (Oct 19, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Why buy a new OS? Laptops have the key integrated into BIOS. You just have to install Windows over and it'll automatically activate. Same applies to Windows 7. And I think you can still upgrade it to Windows 10 using update assistant and it'll still activate. It's worth a try.




Yes that still works it seems, if you can leave it for a month and do a fresh install of the win 10 OS i don't know yet.  That's what i was doing when looking for the iso.

What was different was that i had to add the key in, un like before you just installed the OS and it activated at some point.

But i installed win 7 and win 10 on top but could not change from 32bit to 64bit during install of windows 10, the option popped up and i picked 64bit but apparently it told me f off.

I may try a 64bit of win 7 just not got around to it.

Thank you all for the info .


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 19, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Yes, even OEM. Just make sure you'll re-install the exact same edition (Home or Pro). 32bit or 64bit also doesn't matter.


thats the problem, the OS stuck on desktop. i believe its win 10 pro
but since i leave it for minutes it stuck on that, i decide to tell my friend about it and he said just format it


----------



## Jetster (Oct 19, 2017)

When iso downloads are available be sure to get copies of then all


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 19, 2017)

micropage7 said:


> thats the problem, the OS stuck on desktop. i believe its win 10 pro
> but since i leave it for minutes it stuck on that, i decide to tell my friend about it and he said just format it



Well, make a bootable USB drive and just run it over. You can format it clean during installation.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Oct 19, 2017)

You could try make and universal win 7 disk if have an original .iso and see if will take license key 
Using the eicfg_removal_utility or manually editing the iso/image/disk
Edit iso then Rufus it to flash drive 

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...n/15183b74-4478-4647-84dd-6d6431f1cfa4?auth=1


----------

